# How many I-10 CM and PCS codes for 2012?



## cfuficat (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone one have an exact count of the number of 2012 I-10 CM and PCS codes? With and without the header codes if possible. I am looking for an exact number to compare it to what we currently have in our database. I keep seeing approximate numbers.

Thank You,

Christy


----------



## cfuficat (Apr 2, 2012)

I've found the answer. Thanks.


----------

